
How Blockchains mirror Nature - raulk
https://blog.consensusx.com/biological-parallelisms-inside-blockchains-homeostasis-hormesis-and-blooming-migration-in-bitcoin-deb7c886771e
======
josst
NASA would define life as "A self-sustaining series of chemical reactions
capable of extracting energy from its environment and capable of Darwinian
evolution.

Self-sustaining?

Nope.

Chemical reactions?

Definitely not.

Capable of extracting energy from its environment?

Unless you count people plugging in GPUs as the Blockchain's doing, no.

Darwinian evolution?

Hell no.

Overall conclusion: No.

~~~
raulk
It looks like HN doesn't like metaphors :) Since it's flagged, I will repost
with a different title.

~~~
grzm
People are reacting to the clickbait title, not the use of metaphor. As the
submitter, you should be able to change the title of the submission. If you no
longer can, contact the mods via the Contact link in the footer so they can
update it on your behalf.

Continuing to submit a post tweaking the title to improve it's chances can be
viewed as spamming, particularly as it appears that you're also the author.
Please don't do that.

------
jasode
Some replies are responding to the title as if the author _literally_ meant
"living organisms".

Instead, I think it's clear that the author is speaking of an _interesting
metaphor_.

It's similar to how we might talk about all the various Javscript libraries
and framework flavor-of-the-month as a sort of "Darwinism" and "natural
selection". E.g. it's a marketplace of coding ideas and the ones with staying
power demonstrate "survival of the fittest".

Or to write about all the worldwide computers executing high frequency trades
on the stock exchanges as an emergent "super-organism".

~~~
lvoudour
He describes phenomena that apply to every market ever (not to mention simple
control loops). How are blockchains any different?

~~~
raulk
Is there something wrong with engaging in the mental exercise of mapping these
phenomena in one context? In this case: Blockchains?

~~~
lvoudour
It's far fetched, there's a broad spectrum of systems one can fit the same
metaphor to, and like those systems it offers no insight about them.

What is the conclusion and what does it mean for blockchains? What is the
benefit of modeling a blockchain as a living organism?

------
moonbug22
Betteridge's law.

~~~
hellbanner
Yes, and flagged.

